# Coping sled



## bigarm (Nov 12, 2014)

Tell me about coping sleds. Are they very useful? I see different ones ranging from $60 to more than $200. If you have used them and think they are worthwhile, what ones do you like?


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

I did what you are doing years ago. I am a Woodpecker fan but some things are just made\designed better by others.

I bought the Infinity Pro coping sled.

It makes rail and stile work MUCH more safe. That is what I primarily use it for. I have cut hundreds of them using this sled and I never felt safer or that I spent too much.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

bigarm said:


> Tell me about coping sleds. Are they very useful? I see different ones ranging from $60 to more than $200. If you have used them and think they are worthwhile, what ones do you like?


just remember that if you are using a match set of stile and coping bits that you will have to readjust to use the coping sled because it is raised off the table.
I just use a homemade push block to do my coping.


----------



## paduke (Mar 28, 2010)

J agree with John. The less set-ups, adjustments or any other thing that involves me the more mistakes I make. The Square push block also backs the cut and reduces tear out


----------



## timbertailor (Oct 4, 2009)

You are going to have to adjust your bit height, whether you use a coping sled or not. There is no readjustment. And you can use a backer board with a coping sled. And I do.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I had one like Brad shows and didn't use it as I seldom do stick and rail work. I had the one that comes with the incra cheepy fence set up on a table once for making dovetails and box joints amongh other things and it was OK. The one I used most was a shop made angle block jig that I ran against the fence,and clamped the material to it if necessary.
Since I got the MLCS sliding table I just use that.

Herb


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

timbertailor said:


> You are going to have to adjust your bit height, whether you use a coping sled or not. There is no readjustment. And you can use a backer board with a coping sled. And I do.


Sorry Brad I disagree, I do not readjust my height I have a match set of bits if you place a rubber grommet in your router just remove one bit replace with the other, now if I was using a sled I would have raise the bit to the cope the ends, which is no a big deal just unnecessary. It would be crazy to pay good money for a match set of bits if you were not going to use them in the way they were intended! IMHO


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

As others have said, I also just use a push block. If you want clamping ability here is an option in this link. http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fi...d-suitable-triton-rta-300-router-table-2.html
You can spend a bunch of money on a purchased version but it won't necessarily do anything that a push block doesn't do and the purchased one may not offer blowout prevention.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

bigarm said:


> Tell me about coping sleds. Are they very useful? I see different ones ranging from $60 to more than $200. If you have used them and think they are worthwhile, what ones do you like?


at times.. very useful...
you could make your own...

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/6185-shop-made-coping-sled-plans.html


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

"and think they are worthwhile, what ones do you like?"
****************************************
Mine. (no plans, not for sale)

Work is totally immobilized, always at right angles to the cutter.
Both motor and work sleds on tracks with no slop.
Hands on the toggles, away from the cutter.
Can be fed forwards or backwards from 0 to any practical limit of x-depth.
Gauge set to zero at the end point, always finishing in the same place.
That means it can be cut in stages, not stressing the router or cutter.
And backed up for any break or tear out, what else is there?
*********************************************************************


----------



## TomE (Dec 17, 2010)

Can also use a sled with clamping available for most any cut on small/narrow stock, particularly end profiling where there is a chance for un-clamped piece to be grabbed by the bit. Granted, the use of zero clearance fence minimizes this possibility but accounting for each potential bit used can add up to quite a lot of fence inserts. 

Geeze Pat, that's one heck of a rig you put together.


----------



## VinnieLopez (Jun 3, 2016)

Make one yourself. I like the infinity and the woodpecker. I may still buy one but I could use the funds for a better router table than my ryobi.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Vinnie we have hundreds of posts, maybe thousands, on homemade router tables. You'll be far more satisfied with one you've made and it will do everything and probably more than than the one you have.


----------



## VinnieLopez (Jun 3, 2016)

Yes my plan is to start a build in the next two weeks


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I have a Woodpecker sled and have never used it. Shortly after buying it, I watched some Marc Sommerfeld videos and he uses a handle attached to a square piece of MDF. I now own several of his matched sets and they are used good face down so you don't have to compensate for the thickness of a jig using his method. The MDF is a backer as well and that stops tearout. With the coping jig, you need to have a piece equal to the thickness of the workpiece to use as a backer that rides along in the jig. Wish I had checked out the Sommerfeld videos before spending money on the jig. I like simplicity and a push block gives me that and the matched sets give me precision. Search YouTube for Sommerfeld videos on door making, you'll see what I mean.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

One last point, Sommerfeld has a yellow asterisk shaped jig that you use for setup. It has a dial so you dial in the thickness of the workpiece, then adjust the height of the bit to fit. The jig is inexpensive and really cuts down setup time. I suggest you check out the Sommerfeld videos before you pony up for coping jig. Wish I had.


----------



## VinnieLopez (Jun 3, 2016)

Are the Sommerfeld bits good quality? I've seen a couple of the videos but never really gave them much thought.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

VinnieLopez said:


> Are the Sommerfeld bits good quality? I've seen a couple of the videos but never really gave them much thought.


I think they are made by CMT so they are on a par with Freud. Plus I don't think Marc would ever promote something that isn't good quality. His is a great outfit to deal with from my limited experience with them.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

VinnieLopez said:


> Are the Sommerfeld bits good quality? I've seen a couple of the videos but never really gave them much thought.


 @VinnieLopez They are excellent. I have a number of Sommerfeld tools, bit sets, Katey Jig for dovetails and a number of other items and like every one. He is a systems guy, so his stuff works very well together. I bought his whole video set a couple of years ago and they are excellent as well.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

VinnieLopez said:


> Are the Sommerfeld bits good quality? I've seen a couple of the videos but never really gave them much thought.


yes...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

carolpalmer said:


> bare bones phenolic model


good source for that phenolic is Dollar Store cutting boards...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Dollar store sizes were too small for my saw inserts. Found a nice big size at Target, big enough to make 3 inserts.


----------

